# Perdomo and Vodka Martini Event in Virginia



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

My local B&M is hosting this event and you know that Ice will be in attendence... 8)



> Burke Cigar is hosting a cigar event presented by
> PERDOMO Cigars with - VODKA MARTINIS !!!!!!!
> We will be Introducing New line of Perdomo Cigar's
> 
> ...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

NICE! I wanna go


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I was talking to the owner of Burke Cigars and found out he has a "bartender" for this event.... :shock:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice lookin lady, can she cook? ......Like that matters


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn! I want to go!!!

If you buy the box, get the lighter. You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

19redwings said:


> Damn! I want to go!!!
> 
> If you buy the box, get the lighter. You won't be disappointed!!


I already have one off the lighters. I bought 2 boxes at the last Perdomo event a few months ago, and will definetly be buying another box or 2 at this one. I need a box of Habano corojo robustos and Lot 23 robusto. I am trying to decide if the Lot 23's will be natty or maddy. Hell... maybe I will just buy 3 boxes... :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Iceman said:


> 19redwings said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! I want to go!!!
> ...


Do you have paypal? I would be willing to reimburse you if a box of Corojo robostos is in the <$110 range (CI has the box at $85 and the lighter at $30) $110 plus fre lighter and ship would make it a push and I like to support the B&M's.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

:jerkoff:___________________________________________________ :whackit:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am still recovering from Saturday's Perdomo event. I had 4 cigars there and more than one martini... :lol:

The cigars were... the Habano corojo, Perdomo maduro, Perdomo ESV and finally a Lot 23 natty. My mouth feels like it has saw dust in it.

The first of many pictures to come.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

You are such a dirty boy!!! :martini:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Some pictures.

Don and Joe and some of their friends.



Wolfy and some of his buddies.

http://imageshack.us

Rico and Mike.



Rob and Don.



Shami, the owner of Burke Cigars, with one of the bartenders... :shock:



Reggie with the ladies...

http://imageshack.us



Walt, the Perdomo Rep, being thanked by the ladies... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice pics Rick, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

I love how the *cough* blonde* leads with her azz!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

they're all blonde!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> they're all blonde!


Look closer.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the one in the black..


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

OH MY! :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------

